# German Dictionary?



## Hockey13

Considering the fact that there isn't even a German translation service on this site, there is a good amount of activity in the German forum. There are enough students of the language in the world that I think this would be a benefit to WR.com.


----------



## Kelly B

Hello, Hockey13,
Please read this thread for more information.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3825


----------



## maxiogee

Kelly B said:


> Hello, Hockey13,
> Please read this thread for more information.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3825





> I have no use for more abuse than I currently receive!!!



Does this mean that Mike can use some more abuse - he should have said! I'll get right on it!


----------



## cuchuflete

More abuse for Mike?  Hardly.  Between vB "upgrades", a change to Apache server software, an overloaded server, and the extreme nuissance of having to cope with mods, he gets enough abuse these days.


----------



## Hockey13

Kelly B said:


> Hello, Hockey13,
> Please read this thread for more information.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3825


 
Now, I know this might seem ambitious, but has it ever been suggested that we make our own German-English dictionary? I'm certain we could organize a Wiki-like project, only with a few levels of editing before publishing. I would be more than willing to contribute. I wonder what sort of strain this would put on Mike's time and wallet..


----------



## Alxmrphi

I do think that is a good idea as well, watched over by moderators who speak the language who can read and approve, I think is best (to avoid any possible mistakes)

We can have someone who speaks good German (Jana, for example) and when people add an entry she, or anyone else who is good at German can see and approve entries without it being too time consuming for any one person, thus making the dictionary appear at an incredible speed (to benifit much more people).

This would be a great thing for WR.


----------



## Hockey13

Any other comments on this?


----------



## elroy

Nope - except to say that this is quite a formidable task and I'm not surprised people aren't exactly getting to work right away.


----------

